# FOR THE LADIES-Wife and gay porn



## travhawk (Dec 27, 2012)

I have discovered that my wife likes gay porn. I asked what she like about it, her answer is, 'it's erotic, the men are hot and the actors seem to be really into each other'. I then asked her if she would like to see me in that way. Her reply was a bashful yes. 

I'm just curious how many other women feel that way??


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

We had some discussion here not too long ago that the best looking guys in porn happen to be in gay porn.

Most porn for heterosexuals is made for men. So it plays up the looks of the females and down the looks of the males. Why would women necessarily what to watch porn that features women over men?

That said... personally the interaction between gay men in gay porn is a real turn off to me. So while the guys are very good looking the sexual activity is a turn off for me.

Many times people have fantasies that should stay just that, fantasies.


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

I used you hear that all the time from women,so your wife is not alone in that.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

travhawk said:


> I have discovered that my wife likes gay porn. I asked what she like about it, her answer is, 'it's erotic, the men are hot and the actors seem to be really into each other'. I then asked her if she would like to see me in that way. Her reply was a bashful yes.
> 
> I'm just curious how many other women feel that way??


Me, for one.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

If I watch any porn, it's gay male porn. My husband shudders at the thought. :rofl:

I can see why your wife likes it. What's not to like about two very attractive naked men?

Straight porn (male/female) makes me laugh. The female seems to be faking it in my opinion. Sometimes they look directly into the camera then do all sorts of cheesy fake moves and exaggerated noises. With gay male porn, you know if they both enjoy it or not. It's not that easy for a man to fake an ejaculation. 

But I don't want to see my husband with another man! Is that what your wife meant?


----------



## travhawk (Dec 27, 2012)

Coffee Amore said:


> But I don't want to see my husband with another man! Is that what your wife meant?


Yes, she would like to see me with another guy.


----------



## Waking up to life (Nov 29, 2012)

How come two men going at it is called "gay porn" but when two women go at it (and they almost ALWAYS do), it's just supposed to be "hot"? I personally am turned off by the ever-present two women on one man where the women start going at each other. I know guys think it's hot, but I just think it's cheesy and gay.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

3Xnocharm said:


> Me, for one.


Me too....but thats where it ends for me. I have no desire to see my partner with anyone but me.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

MrAvg said:


> Why not? If there is no emotional connection, your hot hubby with another hot guy. I would feel less vulnerable with my wife and another woman than if she wanted another man.


You do whatever floats your boat. I don't share. Besides I think my husband would rather be stabbed with a dull butter knife before he even considered this idea.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I'll happily watch two women but two men? Nope. I'll pass. When I watch porn I prefer to watch the woman not the man. The only man I want to look at is my husband.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

One time, my college gf was masturbating and I asked her what she was thinking about. She said, "Two guys." I didn't realize what she meant and asked, "Am I one of them?" She laughed and said, "If you want to be." then let me know she wasn't thinking of a threesome with herself and two guys, but just two guys together.

When she started going with me to rent porn, she found the "gay and bi" section and was like a kid in a candy store. Every time we went, she'd rent one from that section. I watched with her...it was only fair, since she watched all-girl videos with me, but didn't care much for it. Being about a 1-1.5 on the Kinsey scale, I didn't mind her videos, but, oddly enough, didn't find them appealing when watching with her. If I watched on my own, they were more entertaining.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Makes sense. Women like to see hot guys and men like to see hot women. I would never view male gay porn, not in a million years. But two hot women, I like that.........


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I cant' stand to see 2 women together.. .turns me right off ... my husband doesn't mind it - cause...well.... they are 2 women...and their bodies are







He does not like the thought of Rosie Odonnel & her lover though, or Ellen Degeneras ...

Then there is me, once I rented this UNrated Gay movie (pure curiosity at play)....there was this scene where these 2 men were rolling around on the bed really passionate... it took me by surprise...OH MY.... I DID get aroused by that...told my husband the next day... He can't understand it ... didn't think I was nuts or anything... just laughed a little. 

I've never rented Gay porn though. I'd much prefer seeing a man & a woman in a romantic sensual love making scene -over anything.


----------



## lilith23 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hmm never really looked at gay porn so I'm not sure how I'd react. I guess that I can be fine with seeing a same sex couple doing things together, as long as they seem natural and are enjoying it.
But I'm not sure, if I picture 2 manly men with beards and all the body hair, I might not find it turn on at all. But maybe if there are 2 handsome guys that are naturall manly but also handsme, I might like it too.


----------



## ChangingMe (Oct 3, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> I'll happily watch two women but two men? Nope. I'll pass. When I watch porn I prefer to watch the woman not the man. The only man I want to look at is my husband.


This is me too. No interest in watching 2 guys, and definitely no interest in seeing my husband with another man. 

That's just me though . . .


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Grosses my wife out to see gay men OR women being sexual. It's a physical reaction with her, as socially she's pretty open.


----------



## DevastatedDad (Oct 2, 2012)

changingme said:


> this is me too. No interest in watching 2 guys, and definitely no interest in seeing my husband with another man.
> 
> That's just me though . . .


thank god


----------



## MrsOldNews (Feb 22, 2012)

Coffee Amore said:


> If I watch any porn, it's gay male porn. My husband shudders at the thought. :rofl:
> 
> I can see why your wife likes it. What's not to like about two very attractive naked men?
> 
> ...


I agree with all the above.


----------



## pink_lady (Dec 1, 2012)

I was into watching gay porn for a while, though I've sort of gotten over it.

A lot of what's already been said- the men are HOT, whereas, in hetero porn they can be really unattractive, and the camera only focuses on their genitals most of the time anyway, which doesn't do it for most women.

Other reasons it's appealing:
It's pure voyeurism- it's not about me, at all.

It's still somewhat taboo.

I get distracted watching hetero porn because I wonder about the women- does that hurt? Is she going to get a disease? Why is she doing this? Is she on drugs? For whatever reason, I never wonder these things about the men.

Would I want to ACTUALLY see my SO with a dude- NOOOOO
Would I fantasize about it- possibly. Maybe that's what OP's wife meant?


----------



## RavenWolf (Dec 22, 2012)

I prefer two women over two men. I am not lesbian or bi, but it is arousing to me! Two men are not my cup of tea. The thought of my husband with any one else is nauseating! !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phoenix_87 (Dec 24, 2012)

travhawk said:


> I have discovered that my wife likes gay porn. I asked what she like about it, her answer is, 'it's erotic, the men are hot and the actors seem to be really into each other'. I then asked her if she would like to see me in that way. Her reply was a bashful yes.
> 
> I'm just curious how many other women feel that way??


I rather watch gay porn that regular porn , as other women have said they guys are hot well endowed and watching two penises is more exciting for me than watching a woman faking and actin when I can tell she is not into it and not feeling it. 
Porn leads men to believe all women must scream, yell and scratch lol. I wouldnt like at all if my husband was with another guy. no no no.


----------



## DeepBlue (Jan 30, 2012)

This is an interesting topic...

I happen to know that my wife shares this interest in gay porn. On occasion, she would mention that she would like to see me with another man and this would be an obvious turn on for her.

Im pretty open minded, but I doubt that my wife would ever go through with anything involving 2+ people. Therefore, my take on this is that its just verbal foreplay.


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

My wife also told me that she wants to watch gay porn together.

I don't understand what she finds hot about this because I would think that she would want a 'fantasy' guy who wants her (as a woman). Although I don't have any interest in this I am willing to give it a shot if it makes her horny! We've watched a couple of MFM threesomes with gay looking guys who got gay to a very small degree. She liked this but said that she would rather see just 2 guys. I still don't understand this. BTW, it's not so hard to find good looking guys in porn these days. In the past the choice was very limited (e.g video rentals) and only a few older nasty guys were the male stars. Not so today. So if good looking guys are easily available in straight porn then clearly there is more to this fantasy than just better looking guys.


----------

